# Help identifying old Mason jar



## mayhem69 (Jan 19, 2021)

Hi, i cannot find a picture of this jar anywhere!!  It looks like a quart jar of Mason's Improved.  BUT it only has a "C" like the Chicago Blackhawks hockey team C.  It is not the C logo like i normally see.  There's also a H, 8, and a C on the bottom.  Anyone have any info?


----------



## coreya (Jan 19, 2021)

That looks like a #1708  in the red book that someone put the wrong type of closure on, should have a zinc band and glass lid. Nice find  
As an additional, made by Hazel glass co. washington pennsylvania


----------



## mayhem69 (Jan 20, 2021)

coreya said:


> That looks like a #1708  in the red book that someone put the wrong type of closure on, should have a zinc band and glass lid. Nice find
> As an additional, made by Hazel glass co. washington pennsylvania


any idea what year was made??  What about value? also what is the deal with the "C"?  what does it stand for? I still cannot find 1 picture or any info.  thanks for your help!


----------



## coreya (Jan 21, 2021)

No idea in any of my referances as to years made, value per the red book with correct lid and band 50-75. Again no idea what the c stands for.


----------

